# Electric Starter Addition



## SnowDen (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi folks,
Hoping someone can help me .... I'm trying to add an electric starter to my Ariens ST724. It has a Tecumseh OHSK70 72507C (7 HP). The engine has a plate that reads that an electric starter kit is optional.

Since it does not have the starter currently I cannot read the part number from it.

I cannot find which starter will attach. I have two candidates, one has 9 teeth/splines and the other has 16. How do I know which is correct? Does it matter?? (seems like it should!!)

Both of the starters read they will attach to a OHSK70, but neither mentions the "72507C" number. Do I need to care about that??

Thanks for any/all help.

Den


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Does your flywheel have teeth on it? Start there.
Can you read the numbers on theTecumsh engine?


----------



## SnowDen (Sep 26, 2016)

*Engine / Flywheel*

The flywheel has teeth. The engine block also has four drilled and tapped holes next to it -- I believe they are for the starter. (One of the starters I was looking at has three holes - but at a right angle so I think it will fit... don't know if that matters or not)

The numbers from the engine sticker are:
Ariens Model 932501

Engine Model: OHSK70 72507C
Engine Family: YTPXS.1951AF
DOM: 0264 K (which I think is year 2000, its certainly not 2010)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Den

The Ariens part numbers for the starter kits are 72200600 or 73202500 per this Ariens PDF - - > http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00046800.pdf

The Ariens P/N 72200600 crosses over to Tecumseh #33290E and 33290D. They should be the same motor. I think the "E" and "D" are just differences in the starter switch configuration.

About $70 for a new one on Ebay or Amazon. https://www.google.com/search?q=ariens+932501+starter&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=33290E
Be careful not to over tighten the mounting bolts as the aluminum mounts can break or strip pretty easy. Good place to use a little thread locker. If you don't have any on hand most auto parts stores sell a single use packet for a buck or buck fifty that will easily be enough for the four mounts and it's cheap insurance.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

In my opinion the correct starter is a 33328. The 33290 will definitely not work, it's a three bolt mount pattern among other differences.
*
*


----------



## SnowDen (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys .... I bought the 33290 and installed it -- it did use only three of the bolts, but it fit in. It was the better fit because the top and bottom bolts are not the same height, as was the mating on the engine. The 33290 also has a built in cover for the starter gear, whereas the 33328 has an exposed gear with no cover. 

The only additional thing I need to do is mount the starter control box - the top of the blower is covered by the plastic gas tank, so I'm looking to create a bracket that I can mount to the block.

I put it in today and it works great! Come on snow! Thanks to all the good suggestions!!

SnowDen


----------

